# Tormek Sharpening System



## Fabrickator (Dec 17, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with the Tormek line of tool sharpeners?  I've looked at them in the past and they've always been way out of my reach price-wise for a hobbyist.  I now have an opportunity to buy a slightly used one for a reasonable amount and wonder if anyone has any experience with them, or knows someone who does.

http://www.tormek.com/en/


----------



## f350ca (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll second the Tormek being out of my price range too. BUT Busy Bee tools has a Chinese copy for a reasonable price, I picked up one on sale and really like it. Thought the wheel might be more of a stone but it cuts quickly and seams to wear well. I've repaired some nicked chisels in minutes that would have required hours on a white wheel. I did buy Tormek's jig for grinding bowl gouges, the geometry is build-able at home but not without one to copy. It works great. The leather strap on this one I find too slow, I still use a felt wheel running at about 3600 rpm to polish the edge. If you grind high carbon steel I'd say you won't be disappointed.

Greg


----------



## george wilson (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a Tormek and am very pleased with it.

I had bought a Jet of similar type,and the blasted thing quit working very soon. Dealers I contacted said they often do not work right out of the box. I found out that the push on  electrical connecters were literally as thin as beer cans,and would crack when the assemblers pushed them on. I soldered a connecter that I found cracked and the Jet worked again. Then,it soon quit again.

I caution against buying Chinese stuff. The Tormek costs more,but in this instance,you seem to get what you pay for.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I've read the same thing George, some owners were not happy with the quality of the knock-offs. Tormek owners all said they love it.  What jigs do you have/recommend?  Are you familiar with their drill sharpening jig?


----------



## george wilson (Dec 17, 2014)

A friend GAVE me his used Tormek with a bunch of attachments I haven't used yet. I only have sharpened chisels on mine. And,I do not require drill sharpening jigs. Learned to do it by eye long ago. I'm sure I didn't get that attachment.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 17, 2014)

That's how I always sharpen my drills as well.  They do make a jig for the machine, although it's VERY expensive ($200).


----------



## george wilson (Dec 17, 2014)

If you get the Tormek,be advised that they offer a stainless steel shaft for extra money. It would not be hard to make one. I got one with mine since my friend already bought it. It keeps the grinding wheel from betting so badly rusted on,you can't remove it without breaking the wheel. I think it's $35.00 extra. But,a simple part to make. Most woodworkers don't have the means to make one,and have to pay the tariff.


----------



## f350ca (Dec 17, 2014)

I usually steer clear of anything Chinese that has a motor or moving parts or fixed parts for that matter but the knock off from China was 1/4 the price of the Tormek. Its only a spinning wheel.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 17, 2014)

It's not just a spinning wheel. The Tormek has a single speed motor. The Jet has a blasted circuit board to control an un needed variable speed. That poorly connected circuit board is where the trouble lies.


----------



## yort81 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ive got both.... the Tormek T-7 and the DBS 22 drill bit sharpening tool....  The pain of the purchase price only happens once.... they have been worth EVERY cent I paid... and THEN some!!! The DBS 22 blows the Drill Doctor 750 OUT of the water (there was so much difference... that I gave my Drill Doctor to a friend) .... and as for anything that needs to be sharpened... the Tormek will do it... 7 year warranty.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply on the drill attachment. I wasn't planning to buy one due to the cost, but I'm more curious if it is engineered well and works. I also like the way that the attachments work for the different models.  Sometimes that says a lot about the company as a whole.

I'm contemplating a lightly used T-3 ($200) or a new/used T-7.  I think the T-3 was replaced by the T-4, but from what I've read the T-3 has a metal base instead of plastic, so it may actually be made better.

I know I could make any of the attachments myself, if I could just get some good pics of them.


----------



## yort81 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fabrickator said:


> Thanks for the reply on the drill attachment. I wasn't planning to buy one due to the cost, but I'm more curious if it is engineered well and works. I also like the way that the attachments work for the different models.  Sometimes that says a lot about the company as a whole.
> 
> I'm contemplating a lightly used T-3 ($200) or a new/used T-7.  I think the T-3 was replaced by the T-4, but from what I've read the T-3 has a metal base instead of plastic, so it may actually be made better.
> 
> I know I could make any of the attachments myself, if I could just get some good pics of them.




Im sure i could get you some good pictures....but I would be thinking that you might money ahead to just out and purchase the Tormek jigs...With the exception of the DBS 22  ... they are fairly reasonable... for what they are


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 20, 2014)

If you could provide pics it would be great.  You're right, some might not not be worth making, but there is something to be said about making them yourself anyway, for a quock project and self satisfaction.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 25, 2014)

Check out my post in the classifieds section,a Tormek SuperGrind 2000----kroll


----------



## Micke S (Dec 25, 2014)

Damn, this thread will probably cost me money :thinking:


----------

